# $54 Million Dollars in completed listings in the TUG Timeshare Marketplace



## TUGBrian (Dec 12, 2021)

Topped 54 Million here in December 2021, we have certainly seen a surge in classified ad postings over the past month or so as the year comes to a close and the annual maintenance fee bills begin to arrive!






The TUG marketplace still serves as an incredible resource for Timeshare owners to sell or rent a Timeshare themselves without paying large upfront fees!


if you haven't visited the marketplace in awhile, or are considering selling or renting a Timeshare, check out the new and improved marketplace homepage here:






						Timeshares for Sale & Rent | Search Timeshare Classifieds
					

Search Thousands of active Timeshare Resales & Rentals.  Industry Leading Online Marketplace for owners to Sell or Rent a Timeshare!




					tug2.com
				





you can also see the different landing pages for timeshare resales and timeshare rentals here:





__





						Timeshares Resales | Search Timeshare Classifieds
					

Search Thousands of active Timeshare Resales.  Industry Leading Online Marketplace for owners to Sell or Rent a Timeshare!




					tug2.com
				



Find timeshare resales by owner &,save up to 99% off retail prices. Millions of dollars in Confirmed Timeshare Resales! Sell your Timeshare Today!





__





						Timeshares for Rent | Search Timeshare Classifieds
					

Search Thousands of active Timeshare Rentals.  Industry Leading Online Marketplace for owners to Sell or Rent a Timeshare!




					tug2.com
				



Easily Search Timeshare Rentals in the best Vacation Destinations. Millions of dollars in Confirmed Timeshare Rentals by owner! Rent your Timeshare Today!


----------

